# ******* logic



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Two ******** (Appalachian Americans), Larry and Doug, are sitting at their favorite bar, drinking beer.

Larry turns to Doug and says, 'You know, I'm tired of going through life without an education. Tomorrow I think I'll go to the Community College and sign up for some classes.'

Doug thinks it's a good idea and the two leave.

The next day, Larry goes down to the college and meets Dean of Admissions, who signs him up for the four basic classes: Math, English, history, and Logic.

'Logic?' Larry says. 'What's that?'

The dean says, 'I'll give you an example. Do you own a weed eater?'

'Yeah.'

'Then logically speaking, because you own a weed eater, I think that you would have a yard.'

'That's true, I do have a yard.'

'I'm not done,' the dean says. 'Because you have a yard, I think logically that you would have a house.'

'Yes, I do have a house.'

'And because you have a house, I think that you might logically have a family.'

'Yes, I have a family.

'I'm not done yet. Because you have a family, then logically you must have a wife. And because you have a wife, then logic tells me you must be a heterosexual.'

'I am a heterosexual. That's amazing, you were able to find out all of that because I have a weed eater.'

Excited to take the class now, Larry shakes the Dean's hand and leaves to go meet Doug at the bar. He tells Doug about his classes, how he is signed up for Math, English, History, and Logic.

'Logic? ' Doug says, 'What's that?'

Larry says, 'I'll give you an example. Do you have a weed eater?'

'No.'

'Then you're a queer.' 
:rotfl:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

uh oh, I don't have a weed eater either! :shock:  
That is pretty funny.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You tryin to say you think I am a ******* Kenny? I don't know wether to laugh or be offended.LOL! p.s. I was thinking of selling my weed eater but not after reading this.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Bwaahaahaa - oh, that was a good one! I don't usually laugh out loud when I read these, did this time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My weed eater is broke. What does that mean? I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> My weed eater is broke. What does that mean? I'm not sure I want to know.


Maybe it means you need some viagara or that you have hidden fantasies of hitting for both teams.   :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> My weed eater is broke. What does that mean? I'm not sure I want to know.


If your weed eater is broken, logic would tell me that your yard needs some maintance.

If your yard needs maintance, logically your wife is unhappy.

If your wife is unhappy, logic says that you will want to get out of the house.

If you need to get out of the house, hunting and fishing are logical things to do.

So we learn that if you have a broken weadeater, logically, you will have more time to hunt and fish. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

NHS said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > My weed eater is broke. What does that mean? I'm not sure I want to know.
> ...


 :lol:

My weedeater works good, but after reading this I'm going to go break it on purpose! :mrgreen:


----------

